# are convicts jumpers?



## bcline (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm moving juvenile convicts(m/f) to an open top 20L. Will these guys jump out? I'm just curious because i wont be able to get a canopy for about a week.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They can and often do if they're being chased. Like, if a bigger tankmate chases them and they jump out to get away kind of thing.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Exactly! I would wait until you have a top. Also it's a lot safer with a top because a lot of things can fall into the aquarium which could be harmful.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Agreed, plus all cichlids may jump from being frightened by sources outside the tank( sudden movements near the tank, large objects carried by the tank , ect.) . A top is just a good safeguard for your fish and your own peace of mind. Just wait , one week isn't that long to wait for the safety of your fish. :thumb:


----------



## rokbro (Apr 17, 2008)

I would definitely wait also, my Convicts have been known to jump at floating food on occasion.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> I can't seem to finish anyth...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

I would recomend a top for sure, I lost several juvie convicts to jumping, I had the water to close to the top, I presume the got chased, and jumped out


----------



## fishlover01 (Aug 11, 2007)

From my experimence with convicts they will only jump out if they are chasing food, or if they are being chased, like all those who answered above me said =] Best of luck with your convicts! They are awesome little fish! :fish:


----------



## bcline (Feb 21, 2008)

i will wait for a top!


----------

